# need help picking pieces for a music school audition



## jhsabo (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi!

I am new to the forum so I'm not 100% sure if this is the proper place for this question.

Anyway, I am auditioning for graduate school in music therapy in March. Two of the three auditions involve classical guitar and piano. I am having trouble choosing pieces because I have almost zero knowledge of classical music. I am also looking for works that will impress the faculty, but are not impossible to learn.

I have been playing piano for about 4.5 years, 3.5 of that I was taking private lessons. My weakest area as a pianist is reading music. I can read, but trying to sight read or read and play is like a 5th grader trudging through Atlas Shrugged.

My experience with guitar is similar, except I have been playing longer and am self-taught. No classical experience.

For piano:

_Music Therapy

Students will perform a fast movement from a classical period sonata (same exclusions apply) and two contrasting period works. The sonata must be memorized, and memorization for the two contrasting works is optional. Scales and sightreading requirements remain the same.

New age, popular, contemporary Christian, and other similar styles of music will not be accepted._

For Guitar:
_
Music Therapy

One Grade 2 piece from the Texas UIL Prescribed Music List.

One study from Matteo Carcassi's Opus 60.

Be prepared for a short sight-reading excerpt._

If anyone could help me I would really appreciate it!!!

-Josh


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm not a pianist, so I couldn't help you on piano repertoire. But wrt to sight reading...My advice is to sight read for at least 30 minutes every day if that is where you are weak. Good sight reading involves choosing a tempo where you will get about 70% of the notes and rhythms. It is also a good idea to know your scales well. After you have sight read, go over the counting and count out loud all the rhythms. You'll be surprised at how quickly you will improve in this arena if you dedicate time to it.

Good luck!


----------

